# Lets get it on baby



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2017)

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 25, 2017)

Thats got to be the oddest bird I ever seen.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Thats got to be the oddest bird I ever seen.


Go look in the coffee house


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2017)

Flipping huge bird. 7 ft? It's head was the size of my dog. @DarkShadow wants strange, where here ya go David....


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 25, 2017)

OMG.Thats huge and scary looking I think.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> OMG.Thats huge and scary looking I think.


Lol, I know, right?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 25, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Thats got to be the oddest bird I ever seen.



Yes, what a weird bird pair.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2017)

Derrel said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > Thats got to be the oddest bird I ever seen.
> ...


Can only image what the babies look like...


----------



## BrentC (Apr 25, 2017)

Cool bird!


----------



## limr (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh my...


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Cool bird!


I agree, eating and grooving at the same time. Master multitasker.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 25, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Cool bird!
> ...


That birdy is my hero!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Apr 25, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Flipping huge bird. 7 ft? It's head was the size of my dog. @DarkShadow wants strange, where here ya go David....
> 
> View attachment 138773


nice African shoe bill


----------



## annamaria (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow strange birds indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2017)

Here is a closeup and my first try at the in camera 16:9 format





Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

